# Fly tying gear?



## fishhead16 (Feb 23, 2008)

Just wondering where I might try to look for some used fly tying equipment. Im just starting out and everything is kinda overwelming. I could get a starter kit, I just thought I'd ask in case someone had anything extra wanting to get rid of.


----------



## RTCFire (Apr 12, 2007)

If your just getting into fly tying, you might be best off to buy a kit. Once the addiction grabs hold you will most likely be replacing the vise, and some of the tools that came with it, but for me it was nice to have everything I needed to get rolling all in one box. You should be able to pick one up for under $50.00 (the gander mtn. near me has the on sale for $30-35) and it will have everything you need to get your feet wet including a book with some easy to tie flies. The exception to buying a kit in my opinion is if you have someone close by that can help you out, and direct you in what to buy and then show you how to use it. 

Good luck, and welcome to the addiction! Be sure to post some pictures of your flies


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

If you are looking to get started with a minimum investment, there is not a whole lot of equipment you really need to buy. You'll need to get a vise and a bobbin ( that's the Y looking thing that holds the spool of thread). You'll need a pair of scissors, but you might be able to find a pair around the house that belongs to you mom, wife or girlfirend to get started. That should get you started. You may also want to stick a needle in the end of a stick, that's a handy tool to have around.

If you have an idea of what flies you want to tie, you can find the recipes just about anywhere on line, and buy the materials you need. 

If you do any fishing for panfish, there are some very easy flies/bugs that are good to get started on. You need very few materials, and you'll catch alot of fish on them. There are also some basic flies for bass and trout that are easy to tie. 

People here can provide you specific pattern ideas if you elaborate on what you'd like to tie or catch.


----------



## Undertow (Apr 5, 2006)

Get a kit and start out with that. Then keep your eye on classifieds boards on sites like this one. Once in a while u can come across a deal. It also helps if you narrow down what your gonna fish for. The more species you chase on the fly the more materials and etc. your gonna need. Start out on one species and go from there.
Undertow


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

Def. a starter kit is the way to go. I actually got started when a guy at work gave me his stuff. You will then be able to upgrade. Good luck and dont get frustrated even though you might lots of practice is needed to tie good flies. I found that you dont want to keep switching patterns, pick one pattern and tie about six, or more and then switch patterns this really seemed to help me out.


----------



## steelhead-hunter (Apr 15, 2007)

i gree kit is the way to go. it is nice to get all the materials you need to get started in one box plus a little instruction it was helpful for me


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

well every one is telling you to buy a starter kit. but is say no to that idea. why buy a vise that you will replace in the near future. buy a good rotating vise first off then your set for a very long time. also figure out what flys you want to start tying first. like some wooly buggers, egg sucking leaches, an some easy tyied caddis nymphs. a fly shop can steer you to the materials you will need for these flys. then hit up some of you bird an animal hunting buddys for more material. then there is always the road kill squirrels, rabbits, an deer.


----------



## Huron River Dan (Apr 16, 2001)

The local fly shops, and your local fly fishing clubs to see about fly tying classes. It definitely would help to know what kind of fishing you're going to be doing.  I personally would avoid the kits, most of the stuff in them won't be used. Get yourself a vise, you might look at a Dan Vise, a bobbin, and some Fiskars scissors; about $6.00 at K-Mart or WalMart. Look on here to see what you might want to tie and get the materials you need.

Good Luck,

Dan


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Here is one heck of an auction, Everything you could want and more........
http://cgi.ebay.com/ULTIMATE-FLY-TY...ryZ44916QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Trying not to bid......need help.........now.........please :help::help::help::help::help::lol:


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

Fishead, If you wish to try some gear, come to the Howell Fire station across from the Howell High school on a Tuesday night at 7. The Howell Woolly Buggers meet and tie every Tuesday until the weather breaks. Shoot me a PM ahead of time and I will make sure you are all set.- Marc


----------



## fishhead16 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thank You everyone for the feedback, I think Im going to target the gills this summer for practice, then I'd like to get after some trout. I dont want to go out in the river until I feel confortable with a fly rod. I checked into a class (tying) but I think everyone is done for now, ready to fish! I thought I would try to get started on my own. I seen guys say they have upgraded there vise they get in a kit so I didnt know if 50.00 was worth it or save my $ and get a decent vise. My wife doesnt understand the word " UPGRADE".. Thanks again & keep the input coming!


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

ESOX said:


> Here is one heck of an auction, Everything you could want and more........
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ULTIMATE-FLY-TY...ryZ44916QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Trying not to bid......need help.........now.........please :help::help::help::help::help::lol:



Thanks a lot man. I knew better too. WHY IN THE HECK DID I HAVE TO CLICK ON THAT LINK. :rant::rant::rant: Now I need help too. 

My next new year resolution is not to click on any links Esox posts. You are gonna get a phone call from my wife Paul. I always blame you, just so you know. :evil:

That is a one heck of a deal (so far), I wonder what the story behind this whole "kit" is.


----------



## Undertow (Apr 5, 2006)

fishhead16 said:


> Thank You everyone for the feedback, I think Im going to target the gills this summer for practice, then I'd like to get after some trout. I dont want to go out in the river until I feel confortable with a fly rod. I checked into a class (tying) but I think everyone is done for now, ready to fish! I thought I would try to get started on my own. I seen guys say they have upgraded there vise they get in a kit so I didnt know if 50.00 was worth it or save my $ and get a decent vise. My wife doesnt understand the word " UPGRADE".. Thanks again & keep the input coming!


First thing you need to do is explain "upgrade" to your wife. You wont get anywhere when it comes to tying or flyfishing if she doesnt understand that. 
Undertow


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

fishhead16 said:


> Thank You everyone for the feedback, I think Im going to target the gills this summer for practice, then I'd like to get after some trout. I dont want to go out in the river until I feel confortable with a fly rod. I checked into a class (tying) but I think everyone is done for now, ready to fish! I thought I would try to get started on my own. I seen guys say they have upgraded there vise they get in a kit so I didnt know if 50.00 was worth it or save my $ and get a decent vise. My wife doesnt understand the word " UPGRADE".. Thanks again & keep the input coming!


Unless you get a top line kit, most of the materials in the kits are low grade and not very versital. There are countless tutorials on the net, much better than any instruction materials you'd get in a kit. You shouldn't have any trouble finding a useable vice for $20 -$30 that will serve you until you get tired of it. You'll also need a cheap bobbin and scrounge some small scissors from someplace.

If you want to catch some bluegills, here is a great pattern to start with










You'll buy .50 worth of foam at Walmart. That will last you close to a lifetime. The other "specialize" materials you'll need are thread, rubber legs and hooks. By tying this simple pattern, you'll learn to secure the thread to the hook, bind down materials, and tie off the thread when you're finished. Master those basic skills and you'll be able to tie the majority of patterns that you see.

Watch this video showing how to tie a more complicated/difficult variant of the picture (you can eliminate the crystal underbody if you want). What looks particularly difficult? You can do it.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3777835670720540098&q=foam+spider&total=18&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0

Like anything else, you can spend alot of time thinking about it, of spend that same time doing it. The toughest part is getting started, I promise you'll be catching fish tomorrow with the flies you tied once you get started tonight.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Rumajz said:


> Thanks a lot man. I knew better too. WHY IN THE HECK DID I HAVE TO CLICK ON THAT LINK. :rant::rant::rant: Now I need help too.
> 
> My next new year resolution is not to click on any links Esox posts. You are gonna get a phone call from my wife Paul. I always blame you, just so you know. :evil:
> 
> That is a one heck of a deal (so far), I wonder what the story behind this whole "kit" is.


Want to split it? :evilsmile


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

minutes...... looks like over a grand in stuff. Still under 300 bucks.


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

ESOX said:


> minutes...... looks like over a grand in stuff. Still under 300 bucks.


If I didn't have nearly all of that stuff... Id be all over that!


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

Well, I am back on-line and wonder what it went for. That was one bad temptation and now I am glad I did not see that "want to split it" comment. Because I would have a whole lot of explaining to do again when the credit card statement shows up. :lol:


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

ESOX said:


> minutes...... looks like over a grand in stuff. Still under 300 bucks.


I'm not sure there was anywhere close to a grand worth of stuff. I've never actually heard of this brand 

# Simmons Rotary Vise
# Simmons Royal Vise
# Simmons Hybrid Vise

but I'm guessing it's some off shore rip off of various name brand vises, ala Sunrise. If that's the case, you can usually get that type of vise for 30 - 40 new. The feathers in the picture did not look like genetic hackle. Chinese/Indian necks go pretty cheap and don't really perform that well unless you get lucky and find one of the better necks.

I think it probably sold for what it was worth, if not a little more.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Rumajz said:


> Thanks a lot man. I knew better too. WHY IN THE HECK DID I HAVE TO CLICK ON THAT LINK. :rant::rant::rant: Now I need help too.
> 
> My next new year resolution is not to click on any links Esox posts. You are gonna get a phone call from my wife Paul. I always blame you, just so you know. :evil:


I have found to stay away from Paul... PERIOD!!!! :help::SHOCKED:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Shoeman said:


> I have found to stay away from Paul... PERIOD!!!! :help::SHOCKED:


But you haven't tried my new 4 wt yet..........:lol: :evilsmile


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

No Problem there

Now if it were to be a 3 :gaga:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I gave it serious consideration, I always listen to sagely advice. I just can't see me trying to whip those 2-5# carp on a 3, which is what I really got it for.

Those silly trout are secondary.


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't get tying.

I've got plenty of $$ invested in stuff...and I don't use it nearly as often as I should. As of late, I've spent more and more time in the garage doing other things, and now I'm looking at my tying bench and getting horizontal surface envy, as well as thinking about pulling everything out of the kennedy tool boxes so I can use them in the garage for lathe storage. Then I open this thread and think, "i'll make ya a deal"...then I look at that Ebay sale and go "heck no, it's worth that much to keep it in a box". 

But then in a few months, when I start fishing again, I get the bug. During my tying times, my animals get scared of me when I come at them with a brush..."oh crap, dad needs more dubbing". My wife gets scared when I offer to do the laundry...and we wont even begin to talk about the bb gun bird feeder combo. So what is it about the feathers and fur that make the hobby so dang addictive? I feel like a metrosexual...oooh, soft fur, colorful feathers...yeeessssss...the gills will loooove you....a little wax here....a little nail polish here....oh yes...this doesn't even begin to factor in the fear of my parents when I started asking for feather boa's for Christmas!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

My wife has been very tolerant, other than throwing me and the tying operation in the basement when she came home one day and there were a couple muskrat skins hanging from the floor lamp shade in the living room....:lol:


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

Definition of tolerant

Tolerant: The act of being so disgusted with your husband that you wish you didn't have children with him so that you could hit him over the head with a shovel then bury him in the back yard, along with all of his stupid crap.


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

+1 on Chromedogs offer to help. He is a top instructor, very generous in his help and not stuck on his way only rather he knows many ways to help you get up to speed on tying. It is amazing how little you may need or how much you end up buying depending on what your target fish is, how much you want to fish vs how much you like to tie flies. 
So..be smart..get with Chromedog and it will save you much in the way of grief and buying stuff, you will get good quality and not waste money on stuff you never use.


----------



## ramlund man (Dec 13, 2002)

snowman11 said:


> Definition of tolerant
> 
> Tolerant: The act of being so disgusted with your husband that you wish you didn't have children with him so that you could hit him over the head with a shovel then bury him in the back yard, along with all of his stupid crap.


----HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR, snowman you really hit the nail on the head--you must of met ol' Paulsie's longsuffering wife 'cause that poor woman's picture is right next to the word patience in the dictionary---what i REALLY don't get is that she usually accompanies Paul when he goes "shopping"--i bet they roll out the red carpet and shower them in rose petals every time they show up at the Orvis shoppe


----------



## fishhead16 (Feb 23, 2008)

Well guys thanks for all the input I picked up a "kit" this weekend, I was going to start tying but got sick Hopefully this week. I also picked up a fly rod/reel this weekend,so I guess Im jumping in with both feet. Cant wait to get out and practice with it. THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## RTCFire (Apr 12, 2007)

Jumping in with both feet is the way to go, Congrats! Pretty soon you will start noticing all the little fishing gadgets, etc that you just can live without.

Happy tying/ fishing


----------

